# Watchman Procedure



## carolhodge (Jul 7, 2016)

Is anyone charging for the Watchman procedure?  Can anyone help me with a few questions?  How are you interpreting that a non-interventional physician needs to see the patient prior to the procedure.  What type of documentation needs to be provided for this?  Does this need to be a face to face encounter.  Are you billing for a co-surgeon?  For example two of my physicians will be doing these procedures, one of them initially learning to do a transseptal puncture.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

